# Dexter one year later



## Walker (Jul 20, 2011)

Last year everybody concluded my Dexter to be a brown based buckskin (First picture) Now he has shed most of his winter coat and appears to be quite different! What does everybody think?


----------



## AnnaLover (Sep 27, 2009)

Still very much a smokey brown IMO  Very cute boy!


----------



## RayneHeinze (May 13, 2012)

he still has a smokey brown coat but it is more all over


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

I still think brown based buckskin too


----------



## Faceman (Nov 29, 2007)

Chiilaa said:


> I still think brown based buckskin too


I would second that...


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Yep. Brown based buckskin.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

The thing you will find, is because he is brown based, his coat will be very seasonal. Brown is one of those colours that likes to change from season to season, and it is often dramatic change. So dilutes of brown are the same


----------

